# Bluescreen dxgkrnl.sys



## YDoom (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Freund hat seit einiger Zeit immer Bluescreens in unregelmäßigen Abständen.
Hier seine Konfiguration und Informationen zum Bluescreen:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 *@ 2.66GHz 33 °C
4,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15)
FUJITSU SIEMENS MS-7379VP (CPU 1) 20 °C
ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (ATI AIB) 49 °C
977GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG HD103SJ ATA Device (SATA) 38 °C
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH10N ATA Device
High Definition Audio-Gerät

==================================================
Dump File         : 101611-16426-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16.10.2011 11:13:16
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x968917b0
Parameter 3       : 0x8e76dc28
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+17b0
File Description  : DirectX Graphics Kernel
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16699 (win7_gdr.101101-1504)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : dxgkrnl.sys+17b0
Stack Address 1   : dxgkrnl.sys+1616
Stack Address 2   : dxgkrnl.sys+1da1c
Stack Address 3   : ntoskrnl.exe+3577a
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101611-16426-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 142.480
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode, der beim Bluescreen angezeigt wird (hier: Bug Check Code : 0x1000008e; Parameter 1 : 0xc0000005)?

Der Fehler beschreibt eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung (Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein). Wichtig zu wissen wäre, ob die Stopfehlercodes variieren, oder immer der gleiche Code angezeigt wird.

Allgemein: 
RAM auf Fehler überprüfen (Memtest86+), aktuellste Grafikktreiber installieren, aktuellstes DirectX Paket installieren.
CPU-Z Screenshots posten (von den Reitern Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## FlasherBasher (18. Oktober 2011)

Den Fehler hat ich auch mal.
Die Ram kriegen evtl zu wenig Strom. Einfach im Bios etwas erhöhen.
Die CPU evtl auch.
Dachte auch zuerst das es die Grafikkarte wäre weil es der dxgkrnl.sys ist (DirectX Kernel.sys).
Einfach ma ausprobieren.


----------



## Carsten1994 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich (der Freund, welcher das Problem hat) habe nun nach einiger Zeit Ruhe folgendes Bild bekommen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ein Freund mir geraten hat, die Grafikkarte auszubauen und es dann mal so zu probieren ein bisschen zu arbeiten, bekam ich folgendes Bild: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind wir beide richtig ratlos  Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sieht nach einem Problem mit dem Speichermanagement aus (eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung und eine Speicherfehler). Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein.

Den RAM habt ihr schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft? Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Carsten1994 (31. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe 2 RAM steckplätze und jeweils 2 RAM Riegel. Ich habe Memtest durchgeführt und kam zu folgendem Ergebniss: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um nun herauszufinden, welcher Riegel kaputt ist, habe ich bisher Riegel A und Riegel B nacheinander in Steckplatz 1 getestet, ohne Fehler. Morgen werde ich das selbe für Steckplatz 2 durchführen. 
Vielen dank bis hierhin schonmal für die Hilfe!!

Edit: Die Screenshots von CPU-Z werde ich morgen reinstellen, habe gerade nur das netbook am laufen.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Oktober 2011)

OK. Wie lange hast du die Einzeltests laufen lassen?


----------



## Carsten1994 (31. Oktober 2011)

Beide jeweils 1 h und 15 min. Ist das genug? Sonst führe ich das nochmal aus morgen...


----------



## Carsten1994 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier sind die screens von CPU-Z. Momentan steckt nur ein RAM Riegel drin, deswegen auch nur ca. 2 Gb und nur 1 Slot, der andere ist leer. Es handelt sich jedoch um identische Riegel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Oktober 2011)

Den Test solltest du mind. 3-4 Stunden laufen lassen. Eine Stunde ist zu wenig.
Baue noch mal beide Riegel ein und poste erneut einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Carsten1994 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier mit beiden Riegeln: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe noch 2 Fragen: Kann ich die Grafikkarte wieder reinstecken, oder sollte ich damit noch warten? Und soll ich den Memtest nochmals durchführen?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

Da mit der Onboard Grafik die gleichen Probleme bestehen, solltest du die Grafikkarte wieder einbauen können (kann wohl als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden).

Die Memtest Prüfung der einzelnen RAM Module würde ich noch machen.


----------



## Carsten1994 (2. November 2011)

okay gut dann lass ich das dann auch mal wirklich 4 stunden laufen, vielen dank.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

Kein Ding. 
Schau ma mal was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Carsten1994 (3. November 2011)

so also es hat keine weiteren fehler oder errors mehr gegeben... hat es was mit dem mainboard zutun? Und momentan scheint er wieder normal zu laufen, schreibe auch gerade von dem PC aus?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2011)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Wenn nun keine Fehler mehr auftreten, hat das aus- und wieder einbauen der RAM möglicherweise das Problem beseitigt. Ist mir in Einzelfällen schon untergekommen, dass derartige Probleme gelöst wurden. Aber halt nur in Einzelfällen. Sollten nun wieder Probleme auftreten, wäre das Motherboard als Ursache nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## Carsten1994 (4. November 2011)

Okay vielen dank für deinen Support, hat sehr geholfen! Ich hoffe dass ich jetzt einfach mal Glück habe, vielen dank


----------



## simpel1970 (6. November 2011)

Bitteschön


----------

